# Official says Shaq needs deputy training



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> CLEVELAND -- Becoming one of Ohio's uniformed officers won't be a cakewalk for Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> Hoping to further his off-the-court career in law enforcement, the Cleveland Cavaliers star has applied to become a special deputy in the Buckeye state. But the (Cleveland) Plain Dealer reported Sunday that O'Neal must pass an examination and undergo training first.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4679855

Oh God... Just what Shaq needs, a gun.


----------

